# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Crappy aquascape



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Just trimmed the plants last night and finally added a few fish. No laughing at my "aquascape" though~







I want to learn more about how to grow plants first...then aquascaping..









Hopefully the Ech. Tenellus would grow in soon...

Any comment?

66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate

[This message was edited by Phil Edwards on Tue May 13 2003 at 09:36 PM.]


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

Just trimmed the plants last night and finally added a few fish. No laughing at my "aquascape" though~







I want to learn more about how to grow plants first...then aquascaping..









Hopefully the Ech. Tenellus would grow in soon...

Any comment?

66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate

[This message was edited by Phil Edwards on Tue May 13 2003 at 09:36 PM.]


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

No laughing at your scape, it looks a lot like mine did recently! Your growth is excellent, how old are those plants?

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

The plants are about a month old...but I have trimmed them for about 2~3 times already. They sure are fast growing~!

I will try to post the smaller pic again...hopefully it works this time










66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Steven,

Regardless of your design skills you can grow the hell out of those plants. I hardly saw any algae at all and your plants look wonderful!! That's a a big deal to be proud of no matter what. Keep it up and the design will come. BTW, I really liked the middle design, it was very nice.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Phil Edwards:
> Steven,
> ...


Thanks for the compliments~








Glad you like my old design!
Algae is presented in my tank but lucky that it still hasn't became an issue for me until now (touching wood~~~I am talking about a one month old tank here...)
If anyone reading this post is looking to set up their first planted tank, my advise is to get a lot of healthy and fast growing plants initially, as much as you can afford. This really helps to win the war between human and algae.


















66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2003)

When was the last time you trimmmed that bush ?. You need to give this aquascape a major trim.

I will second what Phil said. Your Middle picture had a lot of potential.









Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Stevenl (Mar 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Jay Luto:
> When was the last time you trimmmed that bush ?. You need to give this aquascape a major trim.
> ...










I just trimmed the tank two days ago...LOL~ I didn't trim the cabomba coz I was thinking to do it a few days later. The original untrimmed plants look way more crowded than now.

here's the picture of the middle tank










too bad it no longer exists coz it becomes the right tank now...

but it continues in another form! I take out a piece of java fern and set up this 10G office tank for my cousin



















66G tank with 2.7 wpg shoplights, DIY Co2 and 50/50 flourite substrate


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That's a nice little tank! Once the fern grows in some you're going to have a real beauty there.

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Wow, I also like the old design very much. But a guy who could design that tank can also form the new one!

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## catfish (Apr 17, 2003)

I don't think your tank looks crappy at all! Personally I LIKE the slightly chaotic look. 
You should see my backyard!









The only think I would do besides the suggested haircut is put some more mid level plants in there eventually. Perhaps a nice Anubias cluster or somehting with broader leaves. Then you don't have this tall hedge so defined in the back.


----------



## Hey You (May 22, 2003)

SWEET tank !!!!!


----------



## Crazygar (Apr 27, 2005)

Wow! Impressive! Now that is a cool tank! That is the aim of my endeavours! I have recently picked up another 35GAL (seems to be a fav of mine) and plan to work out a nice Aquascape or Tiger Barb Biotope. The following pic is my work in progress for the Tiger Barb Biotope.

Gary


----------

